# Yamaha CX-A5200



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking at a new Yammy, the 5200. Online reviews are stellar.

What is your experience (for those who own one)?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll probably be going that route if my RX-V9 ever dies.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I'll probably be going that route if my RX-V9 ever dies.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


My current processor, the Integra DHC-80.3 9.2 is soldiering on flawlessly. It does lack Dolby Atmos, but it does have front Height channels, and front Width channels.

But when activating the front height channels, for some strange reason the rear L&R surrounds become Front L&R Width channels, so you lose part of the 7.1 surround (I think). 

If the full 7.1 surround would work, with the front L&R Height channels active, I would simply keep the Integra.

My theater sound system is as good as most commercial theaters, maybe even better than a few. I don't know how much more improvement Dolby Atmos would provide over my current set up. And, it is a cost question...does the reward justify a $2700 expense?

Like my new Epson 5050UB. Yes, It's 4K. But not really that much better than my not-so-old Panasonic 1080P projector. Not $2900 better, for sure.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on the new Yamaha.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

The new Yammy arrived yesterday. Spent most of the afternoon getting it set up in the theater.

First impressions:

1. Very nice, high quality (heavy) build.
2. Great remote. It has an auto-backlight feature that is triggered when you pick it up.
3. Great sound.
4. Still working thru the menu, but it is fairly straight forward.

Stand by for more details...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice! Love getting new gear. Congratulations


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay...here is the problem (again!), lip sync. It is a serious issue:

Found what might be the problem, and it is the _*audio processing*_. Either the DMP-UB900, or the Yamaha. I ran the audio from the DMP-UB900 thru the L&R analog output into a two channel analog system. Ran the video, doing a side-by-side listen and watch test. There was a major (MAJOR) echo (delay) of the processed audio. Zero delay in the all analog, two channel stereo audio.


If we only use two channel stereo, the movies are perfect. Unwatchable with 7.2.2 processing.


Most broadcast cable TV is Ok, with a couple exceptions.


----------

